# Single count



## Maryfer

Hola a todos!! 

Estoy pidiendo pruebas de tela popelina 100% algodón con un proveedor de China, por lo que nuestra comunicación es en inglés.
Pero me pregunta si la necesito con "_*single counts*_" y no encuentro traducción que se acomode.

_*We will arrange some samples and send you to choose from, could you also tell us the  density ?( 110x70, 120x70, 120x80….).
Do you need dyed fancy poplin with single counts?  you just need dyed poplin to make shirts? or you need printing the fabric? *_

My try: Nos encargaremos de las muestras y te enviaremos para que puedas escoger, podrías decirnos también la densidad? (110x70, 120x70, 120x80...).
Necesitas popelina de fantasía teñida con _*single counts*_? necesitas popelina teñida para hacer camisas? o necesitas la tela impresa? 


Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!! 

Xoxo, 
MF


----------



## pops91710

El problema es con el inglés de los chinos. Sin embargo, me parece que has hecho bien al pesar de los errores. No puedo encontrar nada de _single count_ sino en los sitios de popelina desde China. Pero voy a seguir buscando.


----------



## Maryfer

Hola pops! 
..errores?? qué errores??  en mi traducción??


----------



## pops91710

Maryfer said:


> Hola pops!
> ..errores?? qué errores??  en mi traducción??



Claro que no. *De los chinos.* Tu has hecho bién la trducción al pesar de los errores de ellos. Por ejemplo _*or you need printing the fabric? Debe decir "Or, do you need printed fabric?" 

Un ejemplo clásico de lo que llamamos "Ching-lish"*_


----------



## Maryfer

Ahhh.. ok, ok!!!   
No había escuchado lo de Ching-lish, suena gracioso hehe

Muchas gracias por el commentario!!


----------



## extremaydura

Mi comentario no te va a ayudar pero es cierto, soy un comprador asiduo en ebay. Muchos articulos vienen desde China y el lenguaje (ingles) en correspondencia, la mayoría de ocasiones es pésimo y da mucha cabida a interpretaciones. 

Jamas he visto "single counts" creo que se refiere a "high" or "low thread count".  Para no caer en graves errores, pide verificación/mas detalles.   Saludos!


----------



## Maryfer

Extremaydura, gracias por tu ayuda!
PEro.. High/low thread count sería como el número de hilos??


----------



## extremaydura

Asi es, mientras mayor es el numero de hilos mayor calidad es la tela.  

En mi poco experiencia textil, prefiero juegos de sabanas de no menos de 1000 thread counts y tengo preferencia por el algodón egipcio mhhh


----------



## pops91710

También pensaba yo que quizás tenía algo que ver con *thread count, *​ pero no se puede adivinar por el chinglish raro que usan.


----------



## Maryfer

De hecho, le mandé un correo, pero me contestó con otra cosa ¬¬ 
De cualquier forma creo que sí se refiere a los hilos, ya que me había preguntado por la densidad anteriormente.
Fueron de mucha ayuda, chic@s, muchas gracias por sus aportaciones!!!


----------

